# Curious what you make of him



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

So I feed for one of my friends when he goes out rodeoing and he's got two geldings. The older is a cute gray (he'd die if he knew I called Booger "cute" lol). The other is a coming 3-year-old grade gelding (I think he's coming three...he may be coming four). Anyway, he's a grade and my friend doesn't know anything about his breeding. He got him for free from someone and is going to turn him into a roping horse.

Anyway, I have been curious about Bones' coloring since I met him. Any ideas?

I'm know he's a bay roan and that he's got sabino going on. But anything else that stands out? 


















Those are the best two pics I have of him. And yes, my friend is fine with me putting up the pics.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Some better pictures without the fence blocking would be helpful. I would guess splash and sabino from those. Also, when were the last time his feet were done?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The only other pics I have are in partial shade (inside the barn as he was eating). Booger (the gray) is friendly, but Bones doesn't care too much for most people. I can go in the stall with him, but he acts like I'm going to eat him.

As for his feet. YES, I know they need to be done. He isn't my horse and I have no say in when they're done. I have no idea when they were done last. I feed for my friend maybe once a month and that's all the contact I have with these horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would guess a brown roan base with at least sabino coloring too. His markings, color, and general look really remind me of a Clydesdale, I bet he's some sort of cross (maybe a generation or 2 removed LOL).

I hope your friend is able to keep him sound. With him being as far back at the knee as he appears, roping on him will be really stressful and it's likely he'll end up unsound more often than not.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I keep telling my friend he looks like he's got clyde in him, but he just says "Nope. He's a grade quarterhorse." EVERYONE who sees him-including my dad, who is sooo not a horse person-says he looks like he's got some clyde in him. 

And I agree about how far back he is at the knee. It makes me cringe, honestly. But, my friend (as much as I luv him) is a fairly typical rodeoing cowboy from around our area who thinks if the horse does the job, that's all that matters. Unfortunately, there's not much I can do to change his attitude. He reminds me of my BO so much.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

smrobs said:


> I would guess a brown roan base with at least sabino coloring too. His markings, color, and general look really remind me of a Clydesdale, I bet he's some sort of cross (maybe a generation or 2 removed LOL).
> 
> I hope your friend is able to keep him sound. With him being as far back at the knee as he appears, roping on him will be really stressful and it's likely he'll end up unsound more often than not.


...that^...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I guarantee that he has Clyde in him. I'd bet my savings on it.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't mean to hijack your thread DraftyAires, but I read the comments on this horse being back at the knee and now I'm curious. I thought that back at the knee meant that the knee and cannon bone were offset so that the front of the leg looked the same as the back, as though the horse was double jointed. I'm not seeing anything like that in this horse, though. Am I wrong? Would you guys mind explaining to me what back at the knee really is?

Thanks! Whenever I read that a horse has a confo fault that I haven't yet learned to recognise, I start to think "Oh no! What if my horse has this too and I just couldn't tell!?" Haha.

Also, the first thing I thought when I saw those pictures is that that horse must have Clydesdale in him somewhere. I'd be bragging about that instead of denying it, but that's just me. I love Clydes. I agree with the conclusion on his color as well.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

OMG his coloring is so much like Sky's. From my experience that has been hard to come by. 
I was told in my color thread that Sky was a bay (possibly roan) sabino, so that's what I'm gonna go with here because he also looks like he has some black on his legs.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He has a neat color. I dont see draft in this horse. roan, paint, no draft.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Walnut, on an ideal horse, you should be able to put a dot in the middle of the elbow, the middle of the knee, and the middle of the pastern and draw a straight line down and they will line up almost perfectly.

Just for example, this horse has extreme calf knees (on this one side anyway)









This horse is pretty straight









And this horse has pretty severe buck-knees (among other serious conformational issues, poor guy)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

stevenson said:


> He has a neat color. I dont see draft in this horse. roan, paint, no draft.


When you're standing up next to him, his build is very drafty. Trust me, I own a part draft. ;-) He's too heavy in the "wrong" areas just to be a big, heavy QH. Honestly, the first time I saw him, I asked my friend if he was part clydesdale...and this was before I owned my half draft, so I wasn't as inclined to see draft where there wasn't, if that makes sense.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

> Walnut, on an ideal horse, you should be able to put a dot in the middle of the elbow, the middle of the knee, and the middle of the pastern and draw a straight line down and they will line up almost perfectly.


Thank you so much for explaining that Smrobs; with pictures, no less! That is very much appreciated. I understand it now and I'm happy to say that my horse has in this case deviated from her tendency to have every confo fault I learn about. Hurray!


----------



## sapphiresrider (Dec 19, 2011)

I see some pure BEAUTY in him!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

sapphiresrider, I think he would make a great English horse, but I'd never tell my friend that. lol He's got this beautiful floating trot (which makes me think he's got draft in him, as well, because his trot is soooo similar to Aires) and natural head carriage. Of course, with those knees, he would never amount to a jumper (which he would be great at...if it wasn't for those knees). :-(


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

DraftaiiresMum.. still dont see it. I have three half drafts and a 19 h Belgium.
dont see the draft in him. Just maybe some bulldog type quarter , explaining the heavy shoulder. and how tall is that horse? If he is under 16 hands he could have maybe some norwegian fjord or haflinger. so, my opinion is not clyde percheron or belgium


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Not all horses with draft in their lineage will be super tall. Heck, I've got a half draft that has barely reached 16 hands (and just a guesstimation on the horse in the OP, but I would peg him at 1/4 draft at most).

I don't really see it _just_ in his color, but also in his head and his hindquarters. His head is the spitting image of a Clyde and his entire hindquarter, with the very low set tail and the bubble-butt appearance screams "draft" to me. Truthfully, his *** reminds me of my Mustang, who I'm _sure_ carries Percheron in his lines somewhere.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with smrobs his head is what i notices first being very drafty lookin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

stevenson, he's a solid 16.2hh, so he's a big boy. 

I think he looks very clyde in these pics, honestly.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

looks like a bay roan dun splash or maybe sabino. I guessed dun because of the bi colored mane and tail, but the picture isn't very clear.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Texan, I don't think there's dun in there. He doesn't have a dorsal stripe at all, nor does is one leg that doesn't have high white have any barring. His mane and tail are completely black, they're just sun-faded on the ends. 

I do apologize for the kinda crappy pics. I was trying to take them with my right hand (left-handed) and I'd just had surgery less than 48 hours before I went out to feed (and took the pics), so I was still a bit unsteady.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Also, the frosting on the base of his tail and mane can be a result of either the roan or the sabino...


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I see Clyde as well. 

Who cares about color!!! Me wants!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Cowgirls, if I didn't already have my hands full with my big stubborn boy, I would offer to help train him for my friend. There have been so many times I've wanted to take him out of their corral and walk him around and lunge him. Heck, I don't think he even knows how to lunge. Part of me wants to be there the first time my friend backs him, but another part of me knows it's gonna be one heck of a rodeo.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

With that neck, I'm almost certain he's got some draft. I've grown up around quarter horses, and I just don't see much qh. He may have some QH, but he is, like formerly mentioned, heavy in 'all the wrong places'. He's very pretty, though- if he gets a nice manicure and some muscle, he'll be quite handsome.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Cowgirls, if I didn't already have my hands full with my big stubborn boy, I would offer to help train him for my friend. There have been so many times I've wanted to take him out of their corral and walk him around and lunge him. Heck, I don't think he even knows how to lunge. Part of me wants to be there the first time my friend backs him, *but another part of me knows it's gonna be one heck of a rodeo*.


All the more reason to watch. :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

LOL! But, I don't wanna watch my friend get hurt. lol I'm almost certain he'll break him himself and not send him out for training. I just don't see Bones being a roping horse. From what little I've seen, he doesn't have much speed.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

smrobs said:


> ^^Also, the frosting on the base of his tail and mane can be a result of either the roan or the sabino...


This is what I'm talking about. My roan has a few white hairs in his mane and tail, but not so much that's it's noticible from a picture. You'd have to have a picture of the back of him and his tail to see what it really is. I kinda really don't think he has any roan in him. This one has a lot in the base of his tail. It could be a number of things; rabicano, roan, dun, appaloosa, or dun factors have been known to randomly show up in smoky or sooty horses.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll try to get some decent pics of him the next time I feed (no idea when that will be...my friend usually texts me about a week before and asks if I'm available).


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> LOL! But, I don't wanna watch my friend get hurt. lol I'm almost certain he'll break him himself and not send him out for training. I just don't see Bones being a roping horse. From what little I've seen, he doesn't have much speed.


Good point. I hope neither of them get hurt...
I guess if Bones isn't fast enough, you friend will give up after a while. Then you can jump in and convince him to make him a nice little english horse. ;D


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

soenjer55 said:


> Good point. I hope neither of them get hurt...
> I guess if Bones isn't fast enough, you friend will give up after a while. Then you can jump in and convince him to make him a nice little english horse. ;D


Haha! Yeah, soooo don't see that happening. My friend is a dyed-in-the-wool rodeo cowboy. "It ain't real riding if you ain't swingin' a rope" kind of guy.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL Looks like Bones is never gonna get to prance around in a cute little english saddle...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm just evil enough that I would bring my English saddle with me when I feed once he's broke and try it on him. *starts plotting*


----------

